# Trying out some of the PCbaits lures.



## whj812 (Sep 5, 2007)

I purchased some skirted Shaky heads, and some of the PC Stick baits.

What has been your guys experience with these custom baits? They look awesome, and seem to be a fine handmade lure.


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant tell you about the stick baits, but the shakey heads are of awesome quality. No BS either...You will see for yourself when you get them.


----------



## whj812 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love fishing those stickbaits.......

Mostly Senkos and Kinami Flash.

I hope these turn out good!!! Ill be buying alot more!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 5, 2007)

I use the stick baits all the time - there is nothing like them anywhere - they catch fish like crazy!

What color did you get?


----------



## Nickk (Sep 6, 2007)

I ordered 4 packs of the skirted shakies the other day(and a pack of worms), can't wait to get them to try them out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

Get the Coffee Bean color sticks - I invented the color and DP made it. Bass love it and no one else has it!


----------



## whj812 (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought the Greenpumpkin colored ones. I was out of the GYCB in that color so I figured Id give these a shot. 

Tomorrow cant get here sooner........Hitting the lake after work!!!!! 

I'm stuck on the phone with a customer now


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

whj812 said:


> I bought the Greenpumpkin colored ones. I was out of the GYCB in that color so I figured Id give these a shot.
> 
> Tomorrow cant get here sooner........Hitting the lake after work!!!!!
> 
> I'm stuck on the phone with a customer now



Dont you hate that! I hate customers LOL!


----------



## whj812 (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL Yea....

People don't ever seem to stop breaking computers!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2007)

whj812 said:


> LOL Yea....
> 
> People don't ever seem to stop breaking computers!!!



If a person needs to call Tech support to fix a computer they should not be allowed to own a computer lol.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> whj812 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Yea....
> ...



You would be surprised at the morons out there


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > whj812 said:
> ...



No not really I have a degree in programming, ive heard the storys of people who couldnt find the "any key" or used the CD/DVD drive as a cup holder LOL


----------



## whj812 (Sep 6, 2007)

I work for a small company, that provides Network/Computer consulting. I also get stuck doing desk side support as well.......


Enough talk about work dangit.......


Lets talk some fishing....LOL

whj


----------



## Nickk (Sep 6, 2007)

lol!

I just sling hardware and refer technical support to the professionals!


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

whj812 said:


> I work for a small company, that provides Network/Computer consulting. I also get stuck doing desk side support as well.......
> 
> 
> Enough talk about work dangit.......
> ...



So do I.....this is too funny.


----------



## redbug (Sep 6, 2007)

Youwill love your peoples choice baits he does fine work.


----------



## whj812 (Sep 11, 2007)

I got my order of PC Baits today. I really like the way that the StickBaits feel. Im going out this weekend to try these out. 

Here is a pic of the stuff I got.

I bought some of the Jigs, Im not much of a jig fisherman. I got these to learn with. Any tips.....all will be welcome!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2007)

Try to keep it quiet about those 5" worms - I love having a great bait that no one else has :lol:

You will catch fish with that stuff for sure!


----------



## whj812 (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL


----------

